
Growing a Programmer - tonyg
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/matthias/Thoughts/Growing_a_Programmer.html
======
skybrian
Beginning Student Language is here: [http://docs.racket-lang.org/htdp-
langs/beginner.html](http://docs.racket-lang.org/htdp-langs/beginner.html)

The followup languages are links on the left.

(They use Java in the second course.)

~~~
peterbotond
Essentials of programming languages 3rd.

[http://eopl3.com/](http://eopl3.com/)

------
raymondgh
By the way, Gregor Kiczales's Coursera courses have moved to Edx.org. I
followed the first one, very rewarding experience as a beginner.

~~~
Teichopsia
second part started last week.

------
xiaoma
> _" In parallel, these core courses on programming insist on presenting
> programming as a people discipline. Students find out that people write
> programs to inform other people of ideas. Working with compilers and
> interpreters also teaches them that these tools provide only shallow
> feedback. For true insight, they must turn to other people."_

~~~
current_call
_Thus, programs must be written for people to read, and only incidentally for
machines to execute_

[https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-
Z-H-7.html](https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/full-text/book/book-Z-H-7.html)

